# Fun Crazy Project Amp



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

For those of you who don't know him, I would highly suggest that if you are interested in amplifiers in any serious way getting to know Nelson Pass and his DIY site. This is an article that I just noted from his latest newsletter on building the simplest amp as a fun project that anyone could do.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/diyaudio-com-articles/160464-de-lite-amplifier.html


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

My friend builds these and another mutual friend bought a pair from him to replace his Pass Lab class A mono blocks during summer heat as his room gets too warm. He runs Tannoy Glenaire speakers along with seperately powered subwoofers.
These amps are about 90% of his ultra expensive Class A amps at both a fraction of cost, size and little if any heat output, close enough that he doesnt miss them much during the warmer times in Ohio.
If you ever get a chance to check some out and have effiecient speakers these are a killer deal, I think my friends mono amps are around 22w if memory serves and cost him around $500 each in a pretty nice case.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not sure what "these" you are talking about. The amp project that I linked to is simply a fun project, not a replacement for any amp in any system. It is a very simple demonstration of how an amp can work, but has very little power and very high distortion. It is just a learning exercise.

Pass has a number of amp projects that he has published over the years and some are quite impressive sounding. If you have a particular one that you have some experience with please identify it so that people do not get confused. I would not want someone to build the project that I linked to expecting it to replace anything in their system.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I am not a builder or a DIY guy and didnt look at link, I read your post about Nelson Pass and just went with that...................dont listen to me guys about this link as it has nothing to do with it,
But on the other hand know that there are pretty cheap and good performing options.


----------

